# Imminenti appuntamenti culturali



## PresidentLBJ (20 Maggio 2015)

Segnalo che il mese di maggio è l'international masturbation month. In particolare il 28/05 è universalmente riconosciuto quale international masturbation day.


----------



## Simy (20 Maggio 2015)

ma che fine hai fatto :inlove:


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Maggio 2015)

ohhhh ben tornato, Pres. Mancavi.


----------



## Nocciola (20 Maggio 2015)

:festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa:

Ci hai fatto preoccupare
bentornato


----------



## Minerva (20 Maggio 2015)

preferivo la sagra della ciliegia


----------



## Caciottina (20 Maggio 2015)

*minni*



Minerva ha detto:


> preferivo la sagra della ciliegia


https://www.google.it/search?q=fran...sch&sa=X&ei=_bBcVfucHsbSU_OagegM&ved=0CAUQ_AU

che ne pensi di questo?


----------



## PresidentLBJ (20 Maggio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> https://www.google.it/search?q=fran...sch&sa=X&ei=_bBcVfucHsbSU_OagegM&ved=0CAUQ_AU
> 
> che ne pensi di questo?


Che roba brutta.


----------



## Minerva (20 Maggio 2015)

un ammiratore di chagall?qui pare di sì
 comunque non lo conoscevo


----------



## Caciottina (20 Maggio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> View attachment 10303
> un ammiratore di chagall?qui pare di sì
> comunque non lo conoscevo


----------



## contepinceton (20 Maggio 2015)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Segnalo che il mese di maggio è l'international masturbation month. In particolare il 28/05 è universalmente riconosciuto quale international masturbation day.


Io segnalo che al 31 si vota in Veneto...
E che dio ce la mandi buona...
Morosin a noi!


----------



## Spot (20 Maggio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> View attachment 10303
> un ammiratore di chagall?qui pare di sì
> comunque non lo conoscevo


----------



## Fantastica (20 Maggio 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Penso di essere l'unico essere umano a cui Chagall non piace nemmeno un po'.
> 
> Questi invece me li riguardo non appena recupero un pc


Anche a me non piace.


----------



## Minerva (20 Maggio 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Penso di essere l'unico essere umano *a cui Chagall non piace nemmeno un po'.*
> 
> Questi invece me li riguardo non appena recupero un pc


anatema


----------



## Spot (20 Maggio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> anatema


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
E' insipido!!!

Anche se a Roma me lo andrei a vedere volentieri. Finisce a fine luglio mi sa.


----------



## drusilla (20 Maggio 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> E' insipido!!!
> 
> Anche se a Roma me lo andrei a vedere volentieri. Finisce a fine luglio mi sa.


Quello al Chiostro del Bramante? Credo sia formata da schizzi e disegni soprattutto, più che da quadri


----------



## zadig (20 Maggio 2015)

bentornato!


----------



## Spot (20 Maggio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Quello al Chiostro del Bramante? Credo sia formata da schizzi e disegni soprattutto, più che da quadri


Davvero? Non sapevo. Peccato.

In ogni caso se la mostra è deludente c'è il chiostro che merita per conto suo. Anzi, vale tutto il biglietto.


----------



## Spot (20 Maggio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Anche a me non piace.


Ciao compagna di disprezzo


----------



## drusilla (20 Maggio 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Davvero? Non sapevo. Peccato.
> 
> In ogni caso se la mostra è deludente c'è il chiostro che merita per conto suo. Anzi, vale tutto il biglietto.


Se vieni fammi un fischio.


----------



## zadig (20 Maggio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Se vieni fammi un fischio.[emoji2]


non dare riferimenti, che poi ti trovi il riavvolgibile a fare una scia di bava!


----------



## drusilla (20 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> non dare riferimenti, che poi ti trovi il riavvolgibile a fare una scia di bava!


Hai ragione, ho tolto. Ma se mi lo trovato tra i piedi chiamavo alla sicurezza, non gli conviene[emoji16]


----------



## zadig (20 Maggio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Hai ragione, ho tolto. Ma se mi lo trovato tra i piedi chiamavo alla sicurezza, non gli conviene[emoji16]


----------



## Spot (20 Maggio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Se vieni fammi un fischio.


Certo!!:up:
Con piacere.


----------



## Vincent Vega (20 Maggio 2015)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Segnalo che il mese di maggio è l'international masturbation month. In particolare il 28/05 è universalmente riconosciuto quale international masturbation day.


E finalmente ti si legge. Jamme bell.


----------



## Simy (20 Maggio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> anatema



io vado a vedere la mostra...


----------



## Nicka (20 Maggio 2015)

Lo segno in agenda!!!! 

E mi applico!!


----------



## Nausicaa (20 Maggio 2015)

Non lo sapevo ma mi sono applicata nello studio 


http://www.agoravox.it/Sex-Toys-storia-delle-vibrazioni.html

(con anche storia accennata di come è nata questa manifestazione culturale)

Invece non sono ancora riuscita a capire come funziona la maratona della masturbazione...

http://www.leggo.it/GOSSIP/NEWS/mag...ratona_dell_autoerotismo/notizie/276616.shtml




Rimane una curiosità...



Se maggio è il mese della masturbazione, risulta disdicevole fare sesso con qualcuno?


----------



## Dalida (20 Maggio 2015)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Se maggio è il mese della masturbazione, risulta disdicevole fare sesso con qualcuno?


no, se durante il sesso ci fai rientrare anche la masturbazione. problema risolto.
ciao president!


----------



## Nicka (20 Maggio 2015)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> http://www.agoravox.it/Sex-Toys-storia-delle-vibrazioni.html


No, ma aiuto!!!! :rotfl:

Gigi??? Molto utile come spandicrema!!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Sto morendo!!!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## banshee (21 Maggio 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Certo!!:up:
> Con piacere.


anche a me!! io volevo andare... sono andata a vedere Escher lì ma l'allestimento non mi è piaciuto per nulla, sai?


----------



## zadig (21 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> anche a me!! io volevo andare... sono andata a vedere Escher lì ma l'allestimento non mi è piaciuto per nulla, sai?


l'ho visto anche io: non era male, dai. E poi c'era abbastanza roba esposta.


----------



## banshee (21 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> l'ho visto anche io: non era male, dai. E poi c'era abbastanza roba esposta.


sì sì, le opere erano tante ed è stata bella come mostra.. l'allestimento insomma, tutto molto buio.. poi sarà che sono stata di domenica e c'era il panico, per cui non fa più di tanto testo


----------



## zadig (21 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> sì sì, le opere erano tante ed è stata bella come mostra.. l'allestimento insomma, tutto molto buio.. poi sarà che sono stata di domenica e c'era il panico, per cui non fa più di tanto testo


vabbè... lagggente rovina tutto, è ovvio.


----------



## banshee (21 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> vabbè... lagggente rovina tutto, è ovvio.


una volta ho avuto una fortuna inimmaginabile, mente visitavo l'Hermitage, il secondo piano era deserto perché tutte  le comitive (compresi i giappocinesi) erano di sotto.. le guide avevano fatto tutte lo stesso giro.. mi sono girata tutti gli impressionisti con calma, da sola.


----------



## Simy (21 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> una volta ho avuto una fortuna inimmaginabile, *mente visitavo l'Hermitage*, il secondo piano era deserto perché tutte  le comitive (compresi i giappocinesi) erano di sotto.. le guide avevano fatto tutte lo stesso giro.. mi sono girata tutti gli impressionisti con calma, da sola.



ci sono stata pure io :inlove:

una roba meravigliosa!


----------



## zadig (21 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> una volta ho avuto una fortuna inimmaginabile, mente visitavo l'Hermitage, il secondo piano era deserto perché tutte  le comitive (compresi i giappocinesi) erano di sotto.. le guide avevano fatto tutte lo stesso giro.. mi sono girata tutti gli impressionisti con calma, da sola.


io, per un culo spropositato, ho potuto restare in adorazione della nascita di Venere completamente solo!
Ed ho visto pure la cappella degli Scrovegni quasi da solo!
Inoltre mi sono imbucato nella Domus Aurea e visitata sono con la persona che mi ha fatto imbucare.


----------



## banshee (21 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> ci sono stata pure io :inlove:
> 
> una roba meravigliosa!


volevo caricare una foto stupenda che gli ho fatto ma mi dice che l'estensione non è corretta iange:


----------



## banshee (21 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> io, per un culo spropositato, ho potuto restare in adorazione della nascita di Venere completamente solo!
> Ed ho visto pure la cappella degli Scrovegni quasi da solo!
> Inoltre *mi sono imbucato nella Domus Aurea e visitata sono con la persona che mi ha fatto imbucare*.


fantastico :carneval:

così sì che è bello...


----------



## zadig (21 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> fantastico :carneval:


mi raccomando...non usare quel termine in presenza di farfalla o te la fai nemica!


----------



## Simy (21 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> volevo caricare una foto stupenda che gli ho fatto ma mi dice che l'estensione non è corretta iange:



ci possiamo organizzare per andare a vedere insieme le mostre se ti va


----------



## banshee (21 Maggio 2015)

*simy*

forse ce la faccio...


----------



## banshee (21 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> mi raccomando...non usare quel termine in presenza di farfalla o te la fai nemica!


:up::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

ok allora, favoloso!!


----------



## Simy (21 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> forse ce la faccio...
> 
> View attachment 10309



bellissima :inlove:


----------



## banshee (21 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> ci possiamo organizzare per andare a vedere insieme le mostre se ti va


volentierissimo!! 

Chagall mi piacerebbe molto, poi c'è Matisse alle Scuderie del Quirinale ora ma non so se sono gli stessi che abbiamo visto in Russia..


----------



## Simy (21 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> volentierissimo!!
> 
> Chagall mi piacerebbe molto, poi c'è Matisse alle Scuderie del Quirinale ora ma non so se sono gli stessi che abbiamo visto in Russia..



io vado a vederle entrambe. ti faccio sapere quando... cosi ci si organizza. 
per Matisse viene pure mia mamma... ma non credo sia un problema per te


----------



## Nocciola (21 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> mi raccomando...non usare quel termine in presenza di farfalla o te la fai nemica!


Grazie per la tua premura. Apprezzo molto

Se continui così ti invio la foto che mi chiedi da mesi


----------



## banshee (21 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> io vado a vederle entrambe. ti faccio sapere quando... cosi ci si organizza.
> per Matisse viene pure mia mamma... ma non credo sia un problema per te


certo assolutamente!! ma figurati 

in programma poi ci sono gli Impressionisti al Vittoriano, però da quest'autunno quindi molto più in là.. io li ho visti praticamente tutti tra viaggi & mostre ma ci rivado al volo! andiamo, sì?


----------



## ologramma (21 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> ci sono stata pure io :inlove:
> 
> *una roba meravigliosa!*


spero di si perchè ci andrò i primi di luglio


----------



## Simy (21 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> certo assolutamente!! ma figurati
> 
> *in programma poi ci sono gli Impressionisti al Vittoriano, però da quest'autunno quindi molto più in là*.. io li ho visti praticamente tutti tra viaggi & mostre ma ci rivado al volo! andiamo, sì?


si, me lo sono già appuntato 
andiamo!


----------



## zadig (21 Maggio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Grazie per la tua premura. Apprezzo molto
> 
> Se continui così ti invio la foto che mi chiedi da mesi


ah se le cose stanno così posso anche prodigarmi per farti passare quella brutta sensazione con un allenamento mirato!

Ora scriverò dei termini... pronunciali e pensa intensamente al loro significato senza soffermarti sulla prima parte della parola:

- fantacalcio
- fantino-
- fantaghirò
- fantasma
- fanteria

Per oggi basta.


----------



## banshee (21 Maggio 2015)

ologramma ha detto:


> spero di si perchè ci andrò i primi di luglio


vai sul sicuro proprio... 

se posso darti un consiglio.. fai il giro opposto a quello dei tour guidati, così visiti le sale senza la calca.. partono tutti dal primo piano (Palazzo d'inverno) e poi girano..


----------



## ologramma (21 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> vai sul sicuro proprio...
> 
> se posso darti un consiglio.. fai il giro opposto a quello dei tour guidati, così visiti le sale senza la calca.. partono tutti dal primo piano (Palazzo d'inverno) e poi girano..


Il guaio che vado con un tour guidato mosca  san pietroburgo quindi devo seguire loro, sempre meglio che niente


----------



## banshee (21 Maggio 2015)

ologramma ha detto:


> Il guaio che vado con un tour guidato mosca  san pietroburgo quindi devo seguire loro, sempre meglio che niente


ah ok.. beh sicuramente ha i suoi vantaggi, noi l'abbiamo fatto da soli all'avventura, e non è stato proprio facilissimo  cioè S. P. sì, Mosca no.. non parlano una parola di inglese e sono ancora un filino scostanti con gli stranieri..

giusto un filino


----------



## Spot (22 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> anche a me!! io volevo andare... sono andata a vedere Escher lì ma l'allestimento non mi è piaciuto per nulla, sai?


Lui me lo son persa.
In effetti quando l'allestimento non è efficace è una rottura.

Devo aspettare che passino gli esami di stato, ma dopo mi attivo. Dopo giugno voglio organizzarmi un bel giro


----------



## Tessa (22 Maggio 2015)

Perche' non organizzate una gita a Milano?
E' tutta un fermento in questo periodo. 
Hanno appena inaugurato: Fondazione Prada, Armani Silos e Museo delle culture. E poi una visita in serata ad Expo ci sta anche per i piu' scettici.


----------



## banshee (22 Maggio 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Perche' non organizzate una gita a Milano?
> E' tutta un fermento in questo periodo.
> Hanno appena inaugurato: Fondazione Prada, Armani Silos e Museo delle culture. E poi una visita in serata ad Expo ci sta anche per i piu' scettici.


io vorrei salire tra settembre e ottobre.. sai, vorrei andarci all'Expo, nonostante tutte le polemiche.. se qualcun altro romano ha intenzione, perché no?


----------



## banshee (22 Maggio 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Lui me lo son persa.
> In effetti quando l'allestimento non è efficace è una rottura.
> 
> Devo aspettare che passino gli esami di stato, ma dopo mi attivo. Dopo giugno voglio organizzarmi un bel giro


se passi a Roma chiama eh?


----------

